# Black Light Ghillie Suit Scare



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is awesome Terra! You come up with some of the best ideas.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea and execution, Terra! You've made such a fantastic haunt.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I love this tutorial! Especially the last photo where you are jumping out (a 'gif'?) Your face paint is really neat and convincing. Adding fluorescent make-up to my shopping list this year!

THANK YOU for taking the time to type this tutorial out and for taking pictures along the way!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone  Yes, that's animated .gif file and easy to make in Photoshop. I could give you a run-down of how to do that if you'd like.


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

You rock my world with your amazing ideas. It is so nice of your to make the videos and these tutorials. Thank you for always inspiring me.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty slick. The black light strikes again!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Blacklights are my favorites. Camo scares are my favorite. Camo blacklight scares ... priceless!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks all so much 

I agree about the combo of black light, scrim fabric and camo suit. It all came together naturally. hee


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

You are so creative!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

How do you think of this stuff????? I am always amazed at your creativity and ingenuity. I just happened to need a ghillie suit type scare this year. I am going to incorporate your basic idea into my swamp, but instead of columns I will create a line of mossy, weeping tree looking covers. Oh, now I can't wait. I love this idea, and your video of the scares was great. Your tutorial, as always, was perfect. Thanks for sharing. I don't know where you find time to create such cool stuff AND do tutorials. But I am glad you do.


----------

